# Looking for more people to watch



## elisebriar (Apr 2, 2017)

Just as the title says, I barely watch anyone as of right now and I'd love to expand that list! I'm mainly looking for people with unique styles who post at least semi-regularly. I really don't care about skill level, whether beginner or professional, both is cool with me!

It would be cool if you could link examples of your art in the comments so I could check out your style, and you have a deviantart, feel free to link that too~
Thanks!


----------



## Aila Anne (Apr 2, 2017)

I draw things, and would love it if you'd check out my stuff.

However, you could try searching through the favorites of everyone you follow. You can see the art that inspires them, and there will be a variety of different artists to check out. 

Have fun!


----------



## Akelza (Apr 2, 2017)

I wish I could get into watching people a lot more but I find it odd or difficult to watch someone I don't know in person or a personal level.


Meaning it's time to socialize! An ancient human ahem, I mean, furry technique.


----------



## elisebriar (Apr 2, 2017)

Aila Anne said:


> I draw things, and would love it if you'd check out my stuff.
> 
> However, you could try searching through the favorites of everyone you follow. You can see the art that inspires them, and there will be a variety of different artists to check out.
> 
> Have fun!



Your art is gorgeous, thanks for commenting!
And thanks for the suggestion, I'll totally do that


----------



## elisebriar (Apr 2, 2017)

Akelza said:


> I wish I could get into watching people a lot more but I find it odd or difficult to watch someone I don't know in person or a personal level.
> 
> 
> Meaning it's time to socialize! An ancient human ahem, I mean, furry technique.



I totally get that feeling haha, and I'm trying to get over it by reaching outside of my social circle


----------



## Akelza (Apr 2, 2017)

elisebriar said:


> I totally get that feeling haha, and I'm trying to get over it by reaching outside of my social circle



How is that going for you so far? I literally just joined here today a few hours ago and I'm completely blasted by internet culture shock.


----------



## elisebriar (Apr 2, 2017)

Akelza said:


> How is that going for you so far? I literally just joined here today a few hours ago and I'm completely blasted by internet culture shock.


It's been alright, I've had more luck on deviantart to be honest
A lot of people on here are really intimidating and somewhat difficult to talk to
But I've had a few months to adjust, I totally remember the culture shock of the first few weeks, so stay strong haha


----------



## Akelza (Apr 2, 2017)

elisebriar said:


> It's been alright, I've had more luck on deviantart to be honest
> A lot of people on here are really intimidating and somewhat difficult to talk to
> But I've had a few months to adjust, I totally remember the culture shock of the first few weeks, so stay strong haha



I do my best to be easy going and easy to talk to. I mean while people here have amazing skills, here I am just playing guitar and composing my own electronic rock songs on my iPod. Haha.


----------



## elisebriar (Apr 2, 2017)

Akelza said:


> I do my best to be easy going and easy to talk to. I mean while people here have amazing skills, here I am just playing guitar and composing my own electronic rock songs on my iPod. Haha.



That sounds like a chill time 
I'm just hanging out, making art and looking to make some furry friends.


----------



## Akelza (Apr 2, 2017)

elisebriar said:


> That sounds like a chill time
> I'm just hanging out, making art and looking to make some furry friends.



Count me in on the furry friends thing. As for art. The only art I can do is making the album covers for my songs. That's about it.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi hi! I draw and try to post semi-regularly, I got a link to my FA in my signature below the post. I do have a DA account but I usually don't upload things to that until a couple weeks later so FA is my home of sorts :^>


----------



## elisebriar (Apr 2, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Hi hi! I draw and try to post semi-regularly, I got a link to my FA in my signature below the post. I do have a DA account but I usually don't upload things to that until a couple weeks later so FA is my home of sorts :^>



Oh awesome! Your character is super cool  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Shadow-Wing456 (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm new to FA myself, I've been on DA for 7-8 years but I just recently cleared out my gallery since it was filled with old stuff I wasn't happy with any more. I have been trying to stay regular and post every couple of days at least, you're welcome to take a look ^^
Userpage of shadow-wing456 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Shadow-Wing456 on DeviantArt


----------



## junkyardflower (Apr 3, 2017)

i do the art, you can check me out if u want !


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Apr 3, 2017)

Not to sound super pushy, but I also draw as well.
I don't post often but I'm trying to fix that by building up more motivation to draw.

Edit: Probably should have posted a link.
Userpage of maikerunezumi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## YukineAlterma (Apr 4, 2017)

I take part in the ancient ritual of drawing the arts x3
If you would like to see what I do you can check it out here :
Userpage of yukine-alterma -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## dswgratm (Apr 9, 2017)

I update regularly, I could always use some extra eyes 

furaffinity.net/user/dswgratm


----------



## Bidoyinn (Apr 9, 2017)

I don't know if you'd want to watch me (my FA link is in my sig) but your style is nice so you've got a watch from me \o/


----------



## estiniens (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello hello! I'm new to FA (and the furry community, tbh) so I'm looking for contacts myself! Your art's divine, consider yourself watched.

Feel free to check out mine, it's in my sig <3


----------



## Royn (Apr 9, 2017)

Too slow to keep up with and too fast to see clearly to be watched... Wheeeeeee


----------



## sushy (Apr 10, 2017)

well if you are still looking for people to check out, please check out my work. 
FA: Userpage of sushy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

DA: sushy00 on DeviantArt


----------



## narutogod123 (Apr 11, 2017)

You can watch me if you are interested 

FA: Userpage of blackstarin123 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

DA: Desirulz123 on DeviantArt


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 12, 2017)

feel free to watch me as well if you want

Userpage of nightmarew0lf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

n1ghtmar37 on DeviantArt


----------



## kireann (Apr 13, 2017)

hello~ I draw sometimes


----------



## pidge (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey there pal... You interested in monster/furry girls? I got some right here; Get your fix.
Userpage of sir.pidge -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## LadySerpent (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a page of things -- would be happy to get to know you if you care to send a message sometime.    Warning, though -- much of it is NSFW commissioned pieces! Artwork Gallery for SephrenDemon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Rykhoteth (Apr 13, 2017)

> Looking for artists to watch





> who post semi-regularly









I probably win scratch tickets more consistently than I post new art.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 13, 2017)

I do some digital art with GIMP 2 and a mouse. Not sure if I'll ever invest into a tablet for actual drawing since I mostly want to invest into making music and DJ'ing. Which basically what I been doing with my life lol
I also do some photos of my partial (Display pic) Though I did not make him, but I do recommend the artist who did. You can find a link to her in one of the photos in my gallery. 
If you wanna check out my stuff here ya go;

Userpage of keitothemidnightfox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Trioza (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey! I'm new member of furaffinity and I would like to show you all my dragons  I draw regularly so... I will be thankful if you check out my gallery. 
Userpage of trioza -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Chickenzaur (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi! I love to draw animals, especially dragons and griffins  Maybe it would be interesting for you? Here some examples of my art:













I will be happy to see you! - Userpage of chickenzaur -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## southjaw (Apr 16, 2017)

I guess you could follow if you wanted! FA username is the same as this.


----------



## ruruscube (Apr 16, 2017)

Heya! I create designs (adoptables) and draw mostly only girls
Artwork Gallery for ruruscube -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I post pretty semi regulary and am new to fA


----------



## 6yndybell (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi!
You can check my gallery here: Userpage of cyndybell -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I wish that you like it n___n


----------



## aepaex (Apr 17, 2017)

Feel free to check out my stuff if you want!
Furaffinity and Deviantart


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2017)

I dunno... Wanna watch me?


----------



## Ninapaw (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello! I'm new
Userpage of ninapaw -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## impendingsenseofdoom (Apr 23, 2017)

My styles kinda cartoony, you can check out my stuff here
Userpage of impendingsenseofdoom -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 23, 2017)

I have both an fa and a da but i am more active on the fa account.

Userpage of juiceboxbunny -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I am always striving to improve and i hope you like what you see. C:


----------



## pandasayori (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello there! ^^ I'm still fairly new to FA and I update my gallery semi regularly. If you don't mind traditional art, here are few examples of what I do:

www.furaffinity.net: Composure by pandasayori
www.furaffinity.net: [RQ] Pteri by pandasayori
www.furaffinity.net: Low Energy by pandasayori
www.furaffinity.net: Sammi [SFW] by pandasayori


----------



## GReiser (May 1, 2017)

I separate my art judjing by major themes of it, so you can watch me at whatever site you feel more attached to <:3
*DA* gallery is more about human art/fan-art
*FA* is for animals and trades/commishes/etc
*Tumblr* for mainstreaming masinstreams
But I'm not a new-post-everyday person 
All these are in the signature


----------



## KittenCozy (May 1, 2017)

I'm just getting back into posting more stuff, but you can check out my work on my FA:
Userpage of kittencozy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## syrupcomfiture (May 9, 2017)

I love your style omg! ;; Definitely going to give you a watch. 
I'm new to furry art and am just getting back to drawing, so by no means feel obligated to follow back LOL, my stuffs in my sig though.


----------



## Lucifer_Splatterpaint (May 11, 2017)

Watch me per chance, I've really been trying to gain a viewership
www.furaffinity.net: Skye Headshot (Trade) by lucifer_splatterpaint
www.furaffinity.net: Polar Bear(Commission) by lucifer_splatterpaint
www.furaffinity.net: Splatterpaint Sketch by lucifer_splatterpaint
www.furaffinity.net: Looking up. by lucifer_splatterpaint


----------



## Tenseki (May 12, 2017)

i'm still kinda new drawing anthro/furry characters but here's my FA Userpage of tensaiakage -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
(and also mostly do anime/idol game fan art over on twitter & tumblr if you're into that stuff)


----------



## Vince_FoxLore (May 17, 2017)

check out my stuff, i've been out of the game for a while and am just getting back into it. my stuff will likely continue to change as is the course of any artist.

Userpage of vincefoxlore -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

ZombieLaJuice on DeviantArt


----------



## JesterKatz (May 17, 2017)

Mmm, I do 3D, mostly, but I'm trying to do digital art as well.
I'm also lovable* :3

*Moderately


----------



## PeachyPangolin (May 17, 2017)

Hi, I do mostly animal art

Userpage of peachypangolin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

And I have a webcomic

Black Hole Badger | Tapas Comics


----------



## PencilBrain (May 17, 2017)

I do art stuff :3 
Sometimes i stream
Www.picarto.tv/PencilBrainHQ


----------

